# September's Global PMI Indicates Economic Contraction



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Things are looking lousy.

September Global PMI - Business Insider

Jim, before you ask, here is the explanation for PMI:

Economic Indicators: Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) | Investopedia


----------

